

How software-defined radio could revolutionize wireless - necubi
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/how-software-defined-radio-could-revolutionize-wireless/

======
duskwuff
An article on SDR, and no mention of the RTL2832? :(

------
ph0rque
All this talk of low transmission at many frequencies reminds me of ultra-
wide-band wireless... whatever happened to that?

------
codgercoder
I think SDR is a really good idea, but has two major stumbling blocks: 1) it
makes government control of the airwaves trickier (IE removes some technical
obstacles to misuse), and 2) major military contract failure involving
emergency/terrorist multi-agency communication.

------
pasbesoin
Buy one while you can.

